# Great Wood Duck Hunt!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

Opening weekend is always exciting, but this year was the first year we were able to take my Uncle with us. We sucked him into duck hunting later last year, and weren't able to get him a good hunt, so this year we wanted to make the opening weekend special for him! We ended up getting 18 woodies over 2 days and had a great time! I love getting new people into Duck Hunting as this is only our 3rd year doing it! Memories we are able to record and relive forever! I hope you enjoy the video!


----------

